# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Appraisal of Highland Council plan

## Nwicker60

Study will take six months

THE Scottish Ministers have announced the appointment of Mr Trevor A Croft BSc Dip TRP ARSGS FRSA MRTPI, and Mr Malcolm Mahony BA(Hons) MRTPI to carry out an examination on the Highland wide Local Development Plan.
The examination will take place over the next six months with a final report presented to the council at the end of the year. 
More information about the examination process and other material is available on the councils web-site.  This includes a summary of the issues raised and the councils response to them.  People and organisations who have made comments on the plan may be contacted during the process and will be notified on its conclusion.   
The Highland wide Local Development Plan is the land-use plan which the council wishes to use to guide development and investment in the area over the next 20 years.  
Cllr Ian Ross, Chairman of Highland Councils Planning Environment  and Development Committee, said: This is an important milestone in the production of the plan and we are hopeful that this part of the process will be concluded by December 2011.

----------

